# Kurze frage zu einem Spielproblem



## Cool012345 (3. Juli 2014)

Ich habe eine Kurze frage die hoffentlich schnell erlegt ist. Es handelt sich um Brick-Force von Infernum (Publisher) und ExeGames (Programmierer/Urheber) wo selbst manche 2000€ Rechner versagen, viele beschweren sich in dem entsprechenden Spiel Forum, was mich langsam nervt immer das gleiche zu lesen, sie geben folgendes immer an/bekommen zur Antwort.

Die FPS zahl liegt bei Maximal 10,bei Battelfield/COD bei 60 und mehr.
Meistens erhitzen sich die Geräte ca.80% der Beschwerer nutzen Gaming-Laptops.
Andere die Meistens keine Gaming Rechner/Laptops besitzen haben viel weniger Probleme.
Das Problem könnte auch an dem Down/Upstream des Internets liegen.

Die betroffenen wollen dann immer neue Rechner oder haben unsinnigen Forderungen.

500FPS, die CPU soll nicht über 30°C gehen, Infernum soll sich Neue Server kaufen usw.

Das alles nur weil sie Laggs/Ruckler haben und es nachweislich nicht jedem so ergeht



			
				Kalchas schrieb:
			
		

> [...]alle, die Probleme haben (Laggs/Ruckler) wenden sich bitte mal an unseren Support.
> Denn viele unserer User spielen Brick-Force ohne die in diesem Thread genannten Probleme, obwohl einige davon keine brandneuen Super-Gaming-PC´s der neusten Generation haben, sondern Jahre alte Rechner oder Laptops.



Meine frage jetzt, die die diese Lags/Ruckler haben, liegt das an deren PC Zugsamenstellung (sehr viele sind von Mindfactory) oder an der Performance von den Servern, so wie die Möglichkeit das die Internetleitung zu wenig hergibt ?


----------



## slaper688 (3. Juli 2014)

Das liegt an den Servern wenn die schlecht eingestellt sind und an der Software .


----------

